# Anyone Have Some Low Tuned Sumeriancore/Prog Deathcore Stems/Multitracks?



## Tree (Aug 5, 2016)

Hey dudes!

As the title suggests, I'm looking to get my hands dirty mixing some material in the aforementioned sub-subgenre (think Pathways, Within The Ruins, After The Burial kind of stuff).

I would prefer these not to be covers, and to be finished tracks with vocals and whatnot, but who am I to be picky in this situation 

If it sweetens the deal maybe we can "trade" raw tracks/stems for some of the stuff I have here: https://soundcloud.com/ctberger
I have more than what's on my Soundcloud as well.

Anyway, here's to hoping someone can help a brother out!


----------



## Tree (Aug 11, 2016)

No one has anything cool they'd be willing to share?


----------



## Drezik27 (Aug 11, 2016)

I wish I had some as well.

I'm currently working on doing a full cover of Leica by The Faceless, but havent been able to devote much time to it lately.


----------



## Masoo2 (Aug 11, 2016)

https://i.gyazo.com/3999810e0f838e101180353f21453f26.png

https://i.gyazo.com/86d041bb58d08150d788b37c210fd1eb.png

https://i.gyazo.com/1f7b1702def0871f9c6ffcc2ee4711cb.png

https://i.gyazo.com/bca46abe5f6c15425e620fc0cd5f72ea.png

https://i.gyazo.com/ff0a1629e35be5dcd52563da4c5e46d0.png

https://i.gyazo.com/45201dfcb9d347383a8450cd18132f53.png

(There might be some random things in there or duplicates, so just ignore those)

I see you had a short ERRA clip on there, anything else similar to that?

Also would be interested in knowing what else you have not on soundcloud. Djent, metalcore, death metal, tech death, etc... even ambient, pop, or rap.


----------



## Tree (Aug 12, 2016)

Drezik27 said:


> I wish I had some as well.
> 
> I'm currently working on doing a full cover of Leica by The Faceless, but havent been able to devote much time to it lately.



If you ever do get around to finishing that don't hesitate to let me know! 



Masoo2 said:


> https://i.gyazo.com/3999810e0f838e101180353f21453f26.png
> 
> https://i.gyazo.com/86d041bb58d08150d788b37c210fd1eb.png
> 
> ...



I do have a finished multitrack of "White Noise". Never got around to finishing the mix, though. I think I have most of everything in your folders lol. I was mainly interested in finding stuff that's not publicly available


----------



## Masoo2 (Aug 12, 2016)

Tree said:


> I do have a finished multitrack of "White Noise". Never got around to finishing the mix, though. I think I have most of everything in your folders lol. I was mainly interested in finding stuff that's not publicly available



Maybe Monument's Quasimodo? Vox and everything.

And yeah I've downloaded tons of stuff from vk.com/multitracks, ultimate metal, etc... lel

I'm still looking for some stuff that was publicly available (like a track by the band Bodysnatcher), but most stuff is easily available. I was just hoping by the sheer size that you might have found something you wanted.

Some guys might have some Nail The Mix stuff available, but I haven't seen anyone giving those away.


----------



## Tree (Aug 12, 2016)

I've got the Bodysnatcher raws if you want. 

I'm not really interested in any of the material they've done with NTM besides Cognizance. 
I know this is a relatively futile request since I'm being so specific 
I just figured this would be the best forum to ask given the demographic.


----------



## Drezik27 (Aug 13, 2016)

I've got a few of the NTM sessions (Chelsea Grin, MAchine Head, We Came as Romans), they are cool but honestly not sure I'll continue unless there's something I absolutely have to get my hands on. (Black Dahlia Murder, Discovery Era Born of Osiris, etc...)


----------



## Masoo2 (Aug 13, 2016)

Tree said:


> I've got the Bodysnatcher raws if you want.
> 
> I'm not really interested in any of the material they've done with NTM besides Cognizance.
> I know this is a relatively futile request since I'm being so specific
> I just figured this would be the best forum to ask given the demographic.



Did you ask around on the Andy Sneap forum? Some people there might be up for trading some rare stuff.

And if you could post the Bodysnatcher raws that would be swell. The link on Ultimate Metal died a few months back so I haven't been able to get them.



Drezik27 said:


> I've got a few of the NTM sessions (Chelsea Grin, MAchine Head, We Came as Romans), they are cool but honestly not sure I'll continue unless there's something I absolutely have to get my hands on. (Black Dahlia Murder, Discovery Era Born of Osiris, etc...)



Not to derail the thread, but what are your thoughts on both the sessions and the class? What specific songs have they did? Do you think it's worth it, or is a one time thing like From Sh!t To Gold a better value?


----------



## Drezik27 (Aug 13, 2016)

Masoo2 said:


> Not to derail the thread, but what are your thoughts on both the sessions and the class? What specific songs have they did? Do you think it's worth it, or is a one time thing like From Sh!t To Gold a better value?



Chelsea Grin - S.H.O.T
Machine Heah - Is There Anybody Out There
We Came As Romans - Broken Statues
Cognizance - The Succession of Flesh

The sessions are great, its awesome to be able to actually hear what the raw tracks on these songs actually sound like. The tracks are really high quality. 

Value wise - It's tough to say, both are different and you can pick up great things from both. I didnt take FSTG but my understanding is that its great in showing the fundamentals (when, where, how, and why to use the mix toolbox). With NTM you're watching these guys mix songs live and it's pretty much assumed you know most of those fundamentals. Where I think I've gained a lot is seeing how to apply the tools in different situations and learning how to balance songs that have a lot of tracks. 

It's $20 per session for NTM, I really think its worth at least doing on. After watching 3 sessions I can it's a lot of the same things in each, yet each session I seem pick up a new skill or trick.


----------



## Tree (Aug 14, 2016)

Here's a working link for the Bodysnatcher track: https://m.vk.com/away.php?to=http://vk.cc/4yGGsg

I guess I could ask around on UM!


----------



## Tree (Aug 31, 2016)

One last bump, just in case there's some benevolent being on here that sees this!


----------



## RHEX-7 (Sep 1, 2016)

im looking for district of misery stems. i know theyre out there lol really need them


----------



## brutalwizard (Sep 2, 2016)

pm'ed


----------

